# Regarding the mole foam meathod for cropped ears...



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was just wondering if there was anything else I could use other than skin bond or surgical glue. I have looked everywhere around here from walgreens, CVS, Walmart, any type of drug store or medicine shop in my area and not one of them has it!!!

It's pretty aggravating. My only option is calling and ordering it from this number that a pharmacist gave me. The problem is, they said it would take close to SIX WEEKS to come!


Ughhh, is there any other option other than surgical glue?

I'm about to just start taping instead....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't remember off the top of my head what I used, but I'll contact my breeder I got Debo and Onyx from and see if I can find out for ya. Til then, you can definately just use the sticky side of the mole foam and tape the ears with athletic tape on top of that.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I use water proof bandage tape....the very gummy kind.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I use spray adhesive with mole skin. You can find it in the hobby section. It works wonders.

If you ever use tape, use the athletic tape. It will not pull out the hair.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I use tape and a tampon works great!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

brandileigh080 said:


> I was just wondering if there was anything else I could use other than skin bond or surgical glue. I have looked everywhere around here from walgreens, CVS, Walmart, any type of drug store or medicine shop in my area and not one of them has it!!!
> 
> It's pretty aggravating. My only option is calling and ordering it from this number that a pharmacist gave me. The problem is, they said it would take close to SIX WEEKS to come!
> 
> ...


I picked Arson up from having his ears cropped last night and I asked the vet about what kind of glue and where to get it he said they have a glue they can sell me...so ask your vet that did the crop they may have some


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

There really isn't any reason to make an extra trip to the vet when you can get the same thing for a lesser price at the store. Sure vets will sell it to ya, after they rack the price up $5.
Just go to walmart and get some adhesive spray (glue). Tampon and athletic tape work good too if your dog doesn't fuss with it. Also, if they are standing up on their own, which they should be anyway, you probably don't need anything at all unless one decides to flop over, which doesn't necessarily (or usually) happen, btw.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!
She goes back to the vet next week for a check up, I will ask him when I go!

As for right now, the tampon method really does work! I taped her up early last night. Although she got it off a this morning(guess I'll have to do it a little tighter), it is already working! It's not folding over as much! So hopefully I won't have to tape that long.

Thanks again everyone!


----------

